# Sony MHC-GX450 (IC "STK403-130") sin sonido.



## sixpeck (May 1, 2009)

bueno pues tengo un minicomponente Sony MHC-GX450, y hace tiempo se descompuso hizo un corto y se protegio el estereo, prendia un ratito pero luego se apagaba, resulta que lo lleve con un tecnico y me dijo que era la salida de audio, pues bien se la cambie es una salida STK403-130, se la puso y ya prende sin protegerse, pero no se oya nada que sera? el tecnico ya no pudo hacer nada:

minicomponente sony:  http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MHC-GX450-3-Disc-Shelf-System/dp/B0001LCZZQ

salida audio:http://www.lasertec.com.mx/productos/ver/circuito-integrado/stk403.html


----------



## Helminto G. (May 2, 2009)

ya checaste que tu stk este trabajando, busca el datasheet e inyecta señal en la entrada usa el dedo umedo, deve de darte un sumbido si no anda revisa la señal de mute del integrado, 
intentalo, y me avisas un detalle:  http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/132041/SANYO/STK403-430.html


----------



## cesar18 (Abr 14, 2011)

no se consigue la configuracion de stk403-130
porque el stk403-430

si algien sabe donde puede conseguir el ic 403-130


----------



## uziel2013 (May 21, 2013)

Hola amigo si de algo aun te sirve l circuito STK403-130 se puede sustituir por el STK133-130


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 24, 2019)

Lamento revivir un post viejo, pero tenia ese mismo problema y lo resolví con la siguiente prueba:

Poner una fuente de 5 voltios al pin 13 para comprobar si enciende, el pin13 es el MUTE, Luego seguí la pista del pin 13 y medi ese voltaje que tiene que estar presente. Finalmente lo resolví con el cambio del transistor que no tenía ese voltaje en su colector.

Adjunto el datasheet.


----------



## Moyeojon (Jun 22, 2019)

Hola,, buenas a todos, tengo un problemota y espero y alguien se tome el tiempo para ayudarme, de un minicomponente Sony Genezi MHC-GT44 solo me sobrevive la placa del transformador y la de el amplificador (incluyendo la del Subwofer) ahora alguien sabe como hacer las conexiones pertinentes para que funcione y me de sonido????? Pues de antemano muchas gracias!!!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 22, 2019)

Tenes que buscar el pin de Mute o de StandBy y alimentarlo con +5 voltios para que te funcione...


----------



## Moyeojon (Jun 28, 2019)

Gracias por tu opinión, pero me dejas en las mismas, pues por los comentarios sé que es el pin 13 pero que solo hago eso y funciona??? Digo y el transformador lo boto??? Y el audio,,,,  o tal vez no entiendo de electrónica!!!


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 28, 2019)

No botes el transformador, es el que tienes que usar para encenderlo. Mira el documento adjunto, en la pagina 4 está el diagrama. ahí podes ver los componentes que deben ser iguales. Lo conectas, pones 5 voltios al pin 13 y colocas la fuente de audio.
-------

Aqui te dejo un ejemplo: con 5 voltios podes hacerlo funcionar. le podes poner una resistencia de 13 Kilo Ohmios.


----------



## Moyeojon (Jul 8, 2019)

Ahora si ya capte un poco mas ,,, muchas gracias amiga y si lo que pase te aviso vale? Saludos


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 9, 2019)

Me confirmas si lo haces


----------

